# Comment choisir...



## scream1404 (11 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde.
J'ai 25 ans et j'habite en Belgique.
Pour les fêtes de noël cette année je vais pouvoir réalisée mon rêve, faire du shopping apple...
Seulement j'aurais besoin de quelque conseils...

Je vais recevoir en cadeau l'Iphone 4s 16g blanc.
Pour ma part j'ai un budget de 1800 euro.

Je suis très intéressé par l'achat d'un mac et d'un Ipad

Ma question est quel mac choisir?
Et aussi sachant que je vais avoir un Iphone , l'achat d'un Ipad est il intéressant et si oui pourquoi?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et joyeuses fêtes à tous


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Décembre 2011)

iPad Wifi puisque tu vas avoir un iPhone et que tu peux partager la connexion si tu es en dehors d'un spot wifi.
Ensuite, un MacBook Pro serait très bien pour les choses que tu ne pourras pas faire avec l'iPad. Mais, dans un premier temps, essaie l'association iPhone et iPad et vois si un ordinateur te manque vraiment...
Je pense que le MacBook Air ferait double emploi avec l'iPad, sans compter que le DD n'est pas très grand.
Donc, je répète, iPhone, iPad (wifi) et MacBook Pro, ce sera parfait! (c'est la déclinaison que j'ai). Non, j'ai aussi un iPod Shuffle parfait pour le sport
Bon shopping


----------



## laurange (12 Décembre 2011)

Pour moi, le combo parfait est un imac 27" et un objet de mobilité + iphone : ipad mais l'iphone 4(S) peut suffire à certains.
En ce moment j'ai juste un ipad2, une liseuse et un iphone 3G, n'ayant pas l'utilité d'un ordinateur perso.
pour 1649 euros tu as un 27" et tu peux économiser pour attendre l'ipad 3, ou trouver un ipad 1 avec les 150 euros ...


----------



## scream1404 (12 Décembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses...

je me dirige vers

- 1 iphone
- 1 macbook pro 13
- 1 ipad wifi 16 go


----------



## Elsitarane (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir, je pense que la premiere  question à se poser est un Imac oui mais pr quelle utilisation? 
Si c'est juste pr aller sur le net et "trainer", un Ipad est largement suffisant, tu le prend ac un dock -clavier et tu auras presque un ordi portable classic. 
Maintenant si c'est pour faire de la photo, de la video (je parle ici d'exploitation de photos et videos) et bien oui un Imac me semble mieux adapter. 
j'ai aussi un mqc book pro 13". Super appareil mais honnetement je trouve vraiment trop petit l'écran. Qd tu veux voir un film c'est pas tjs top. Mais cela ne reste que mon avis. Surtout que le 15" n'est pas forcement bcp plus chere.


----------

